# White Belly Down



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I woke up at 4:30 am and had everything ready and headed out to the fields and trails to get to an edge of a soybean field I hunt. I was up the tree in my Summit Viper SD by 5:30 am. Once situated it surely was so peaceful to once again be in the treestand. I heard the familiar limb breaks and leaves rustle as two deer came behind me close. They were directly down wind from me and one stomped its foot. I think it may have been from the Tink's #1 Doe-P all season lure I had right at the bottom of my stand. I'm not sure. They both were directly behind me and then about 20 yards to my right they made their way to the field. I didn't try looking through the scope because it was still just before legal shooting hours. I could just make out both deer moving on the forest floor. I watched them out in the field and then lost sight because there is a treeline that prevents me from seeing completely out into the field as I'm about 20 yards from the field edge in the woods. Hoping they would come back, but I didn't see anything...it was around 8:30 when I started getting restless and needed to stretch my legs and look around from my view point in the tree. It was getting closer to 9am when I decided to just call it a day. I turned facing the tree, took my bolt out of my xbow and put it in the quiver. Hung the xbow and then started to get my backpack organized that is hanging on the other side of the tree. I just happened to look to my left again towards the soybean field where the deer were seen a few hours earlier in the field and suddenly I saw a brown flicker and sure enough there was a doe making its way towards me. I couldn't believe it and slowly reached for the xbow and got it situated. Waited for the doe to go behind some trees then loaded the bolt again. She was at 10 yards and may have caught some of my movement as she stopped and was looking directly at me. She then turned left a little and I was afraid she was about to bolt at anytime so I took aim at the heart and fired. Since she was angling towards me I knew there was a chance the bolt probably hit organs too, but she ran 70 yards and I watched her drop. Field dressed her and got her to the butcher by 11am. It was definitely a great day to be in the woods!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great morning. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats! Good job


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job, looks like a good eater ..


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

NOTMRDUCKS said:


> Nice!


Nice Job!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job! I can't wait to get back in the stand and get some more meat for the freezer.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to make a lot of jerky from this one. I'm trying to get my 2 this year right away so I can steelhead fish, waterfowl hunt, and predator hunt this season.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice looking doe and a great story. happy things came together for you.
sherman


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Good job!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, ill be out later in the week looking for meat too


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I'll get out mid week, plus the temps are suppose to cool down then.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice story and congrats to you. I love hunting soybeans early in the season but this year the field we hunt has corn. That's not all bad because I like hunting corn fields later in the season.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon they cut the soybeans. I got there today after work anxious to get to my stand and to my dismay the field was bare. The only thing in it was a murder of crows, which the landowner wants me to take care of at some point too. I've never really purposely crow hunted before.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Still give the bean field a try, they still come out to browse around on the dropped beans. And they are naturally nosey after a tractor works a field .


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Congrats buddy


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

mudkings said:


> Congrats buddy


Nice job, great hunt & story.


----------

